

Does Your Language Shape How You Think? - yarapavan
https://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/29/magazine/29language-t.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously submitted, dozens of comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1638492>

Topic discussed many, _many_ times:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/language+shape?sort=by_date>

I also cross-reference other submissions here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1814973>

